# Clé USB et VirtualBox (encore)



## marcopolyo (14 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour;
impossible de monter une clé USB sous Virtual Box.
La configuration : VirtualBox 4.3.40 et WIndows 8.1 preview.
Extension Pack installé.
Dans Machine - Settings - ports - USB j'ai créé un filtre pour ma clé.
Je l'insère dans le port USB, elle apparaît sur le bureau du Mac.
Je la démonte. Elle apparaît alors sous VirtualBox cochée dans Devices, elle devrait apparaître dans l'explorateur de fichiers mais rien ne se passe.
Si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu ailleurs, lors de la première insertion de cette clé sous Windows, ce dernier devrait aller télécharger un pilote (décidément Windows ...), mais il ne fait rien du tout.
Ou alors je fais mal la manip.
Si quelqu'un avait un conseil...

PS : j'ai aussi essayé en démontant la clé sur le Mac, puis en l'enlevant et la remettant. Mais j'obtiens le même résultat.


----------

